# Hows this suspension setup? suggestions?



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Eibach Pro-Kit springs 
KYB AGX, shocks set on softest setting, Koni in the middle setting. 
Suspension Techniques swaybars. 
Front and rear STB’s 
Use poorboy alignment technique to set camber at 1 degree negative for front and rear. B14/B15 leave rear alone. 
Set toe at Zero for front 1/8 in for rear. 200SX do not adjust toe in rear. 
Set tire pressure to 37-8 psi front, rear at 34-5 psi. 


This came off of kojima's garage. Is there anything else anyone would want to recommend? I really don't want to have to spend a whole lot. Preferably less than $1000. Much less, actually. It really might not even be worth, I dunno. I have 195/50-15's right now, and I hate the gap between the wheel and wheel well. I would like maybe a 1 inch to 1.5 inch drop to get rid of that gap and the body roll. 

Anywho... what do you guys recommend? Prices?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's depends on how you use your car. I don't know if you read this thread yet, but there is the huge discussion about B14 suspension set ups. It will take you a hour or two to read all this, but it is worth taking a look. Here is the link.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4384

it depends on how much are willing to spend on suspension also. If you can afford coilovers, great. But there are couple other ways to make your car handle well.

Good luck.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i didnt take a look yet but that must be the legendary "Eibach Problems" thread....hes right...thats a good hour to read all of that, PatAKA gave some nice ideas.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *i didnt take a look yet but that must be the legendary "Eibach Problems" thread....hes right...thats a good hour to read all of that, PatAKA gave some nice ideas. *


Here is another nice idea.. go to that thread and look at the diagram I posted.. It should answer some questions about how B13 front struts give more travel


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah in that thread everyone started jumping on how bad eibach prokits where and ground controls are the only way to go but I still wasn't convinced under "normal" driving" if you have all the right equipment. 

No one really stated what it would take to bottom out with eibach prokits, motivational mounts, smaller strut, koni bump stops. They just stated that bottoming out occurs regularly but does regular mean taking 60MPH corners?, driving over bumps really fast? braking really hard? I think normal person driving often gets confused here with people who autocross.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah.. I know all this, and I read that whole forum.

Everyone has a lot of 'good ideas' ...

I need something people have DONE and WORKS.

I am not auto-xing, but I don't want handling to get any worse than it is.... so, if eibach's make it any better, (not worse)... 

Anyway,
So, I read it all. I've come to the conclusion that I should get AGX adjustables. How much are these? how about springs? I read that adjustable camber plates add inches.. Is this a concern with only a 1" drop??


----------

